# Question for the unvaccinated



## Irwin (Dec 23, 2021)

To the unvaccinated on SFs... 

If you were offered $1,000 to get vaccinated, would you?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2021)

If I knew you were offering, I might have waited.


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2021)

It's not a "vaccine" in the traditional sense. It's an experimental drug with no product liability and no clinical trial data to be released for 55 years. If you experience an adverse event, it's all on you to pay for and live with the disability that results.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 23, 2021)

Money doesn't sway my decision to do what is right for regarding my body, my health.  I don't care what others decide, that's their business not mine, not any ones.


----------



## rgp (Dec 23, 2021)

No .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm vaccinated and boosted, but I would be more skeptical if someone offered me a $1,000.00 incentive.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 23, 2021)

I got my first shot.  Had a major bad reaction that put me in the hospital for 4 days.  Now my Drs tell me to NEVER get another covaid shot as with my underlying health conditions it could kill me.

  So you got to look at all the circumstances each person that's NOT getting the shots as to why.


----------



## rgp (Dec 23, 2021)

The whole vax / no vax situation went from following medical advise -V- not following medical advise to an us-V-them situation. Political / social arguments .......... which IMO should have never happened.

Left-V- right , Dem-V-republican young-V-old, black-V-white ..... etc & so-on.

I blame most of this 'back& forth' on social media ....... without it, this would have been clearly just personal choice kind of thing ........ and folks would have decided for themselves ..... with little to no comment from ??

I listened to all the pertinent information in the begining , and made my choice ..... I hope it was the correct choice for me, and that I do well.

Whatever the choice .......... I hope all others here did the same ......... and that it goes well for them .

Merry Christmas to all here on the forum !


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2021)

I agree with Aunt Bea. What does money have to do with it?


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I agree with Aunt Bea. What does money have to do with it?


Money has a lot to do with it.  The more shots people get the more $$ the pharmaceuticals get.  Right now they are talking of making people get a 4 th booster.  More money for the pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Devi (Dec 23, 2021)

How much would you pay for these results?

*'We do exist': Some Americans suffer life-changing COVID vaccine injuries*


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2021)

rgp said:


> The whole vax / no vax situation went from following medical advise -V- not following medical advise to an us-V-them situation. Political / social arguments .......... which IMO should have never happened.
> 
> Left-V- right , Dem-V-republican young-V-old, black-V-white ..... etc & so-on.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Irwin (Dec 23, 2021)

I read an article a few days ago about a study that looked at how to motivate people to get vaccinated. They found that providing information about the safety and efficacy of vaccines had minimal effect. People reluctant to get vaccinated had their minds made up and only believed information from sources that supported their opinions, whether accurate or not. Celebrities advocating for people to get vaccinated also had little effect. What they found were incentives were the most effective way to influence people to get vaccinated.

Some states offered cash incentives of $100, which resulted in a big turnout of people wanting to get vaccinated. I would guess that it was mostly students and poor people since those groups valued $100 much more than someone earning a decent income. So that's a positive incentive which worked pretty well.

Negative incentives also work. A loss of employment for those who refuse to get vaccinated motivated a lot of people to get vaccinated.

So that's what prompted me to start this thread. I wanted to see if anyone would consent to a vaccination if they were offered $1000. Of course, that was just a hypothetical situation, and it's pretty easy to turn down an imaginary proposal since there are no actual rewards or benefits. For that reason, it's not surprising that nobody said they would get vaccinated if they were paid to.

Here's a link to the article in case anyone is interested in reading more about it:
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/21/opinion/vaccine-hesitancy-covid-omicron.html


----------



## John cycling (Dec 23, 2021)

To Irwin, a similar question:

If you were offered $1,000 to get shot in the head, would you?

I of course would not do something so stupid.  But you seem to think differently, so I'm curious.
.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> To the unvaccinated on SFs...
> 
> If you were offered $1,000 to get vaccinated, would you?


Why Offer money if its so great?  Why just SF?     Furthermore, People arent dropping dead in the streets like flies to warrant such a breathless push to pay, coerce, run people down to administer it.  The procedure in treating and trying to control this virus is back asswards.   Use therapeutics first instead of turning people away. At the same time telling people to go home only to come back if they cant breath. Which is too late in many many cases.  What person in their right mind thinks thats right????     They knew all along we had therapeutics but they reject our requests for them and still are.  Instead they dramatically drove legions of refrigerated trucks proudly showing them on every Television and internet website they could.  Then all those BODY BAGS!  If you are in a big city and the hospitals have a reputation for turning people away and reputation for high deaths of patients on ventilators and remdesivir, think first.   Id not even go to those hospitals if I had a choice.   My opinion is stay away from the hospital if you want a chance to survive and call front line doctors to help you. Meanwhile have supplements that you can help yourself with instead of counting on a hospital to help you. Be proactive and help yourself first.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 23, 2021)

John cycling said:


> To Irwin, a similar question:
> 
> If you were offered $1,000 to get shot in the head, would you?
> 
> ...



Darwin awards need to be given out.


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> To the unvaccinated on SFs...
> 
> If you were offered $1,000 to get vaccinated, would you?


I might consider it if it came with a free taco.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 24, 2021)

rgp said:


> The whole vax / no vax situation went from following medical advise -V- not following medical advise to an us-V-them situation. Political / social arguments .......... which IMO should have never happened.
> 
> Left-V- right , Dem-V-republican young-V-old, black-V-white ..... etc & so-on.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you're saying.  I remember when a kid back in Athens Ohio.  They had the polio sugar cube.  No one argued over it we all went to the fairground walked up in a building & took our sugar cube with the polio vaccine in it. 

  Even before that, we went to a clinic where we got the other shot that left a nice ring on your arm forever.  I forget what that was for but no one argued over it.   Course there was no news media talking about it & also the government kept out of it. No mandates or anything. People went willingly.


----------



## chic (Dec 24, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I agree with what you're saying.  I remember when a kid back in Athens Ohio.  They had the polio sugar cube.  No one argued over it we all went to the fairground walked up in a building & took our sugar cube with the polio vaccine in it.
> 
> Even before that, we went to a clinic where we got the other shot that left a nice ring on your arm forever.  I forget what that was for but no one argued over it.   Course there was no news media talking about it & also the government kept out of it. No mandates or anything. People went willingly.


Probably small pox. I saw some people with that starburst scar when I was a kid. I'm glad I never got a scar from it.


----------



## Flaneuse (Dec 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> If you were offered $1,000 to get vaccinated, would you?


No amount of money would convince me to get vaccinated.  On the other hand, saving my life - priceless.  So I was vaccinated in the first tranche, as soon as I could get an appointment.  And as soon as boosters were available, I signed up and have now had 3 jabs.   I have too much to live for, too many places to go, people to see, dogs to save.    And if I have to wait for another year to do all that, so be it.  I told a friend at the beginning of this that if I have to give up a couple of years of "living" in order to live for many more it's an easy trade off.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 24, 2021)

chic said:


> Probably small pox. I saw some people with that starburst scar when I was a kid. I'm glad I never got a scar from it.


Yes, that was the one. 
 I remember when I went into the army we stripped down to our BVDs & walked this line & got shots in both arms.  No one told us what they were but we had to have them in case we went to another country.   I was lucky I never got sick other than sore arms.  Others had to go to the infirmary for a while they were so sick.


----------



## chic (Dec 24, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Yes, that was the one.
> I remember when I went into the army we stripped down to our BVDs & walked this line & got shots in both arms.  No one told us what they were but we had to have them in case we went to another country.   I was lucky I never got sick other than sore arms.  Others had to go to the infirmary for a while they were so sick.


My dad said the same when he enlisted in WWII


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Yes, that was the one.
> I remember when I went into the army we stripped down to our BVDs & walked this line & got shots in both arms.  No one told us what they were but we had to have them in case we went to another country.   I was lucky I never got sick other than sore arms.  Others had to go to the infirmary for a while they were so sick.


And the several vaccines given to Gulf War veterans is a highly-suspected cause of "Gulf War Syndrome" which destroyed many lives of returning GI's.


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> I might consider it if it came with a free taco.


I thought you'd like this.


----------



## win231 (Dec 25, 2021)

chic said:


> I thought you'd like this.
> 
> View attachment 200706


HAHA - Subway had something like that.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 25, 2021)

Our state is already talking about a 4th booster shot for the Omron virus.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2021)

Tom, it would be a 2nd booster shot, not a 4th.

And the virus is called Omicron.


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Our state is already talking about a 4th booster shot for the Omron virus.


Does this surprise anyone?


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 25, 2021)

Only if my doctor reverses his opinion and assured me it's safe with my autoimmune conditions.  Don't see him doing that without much more autoimmune data.  If he does, I'll get back to you.


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Only if my doctor reverses his opinion and assured me it's safe with my autoimmune conditions.  Don't see him doing that without much more autoimmune data.  If he does, I'll get back to you.


You got vaccinated with autoimmune disease? Isn't that a risk for you? Your immune system is already in overdrive.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 25, 2021)

chic said:


> You got vaccinated with autoimmune disease? Isn't that a risk for you? Your immune system is already in overdrive.



No.  Read again.  My post was in answer to Irwin's would you get vaccinated for $1,000.  I said "Only if my doctor reverses his opinion and assures me it's safe (for me)..."   He has advised me not to get vaccinated because of the autoimmune issues so I haven't.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 25, 2021)

chic said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 200383


Those claws   they'd draw blood. Sharp looking little knives


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> To the unvaccinated on SFs...
> 
> If you were offered $1,000 to get vaccinated, would you?


No

The death of my son, four days after getting the vaccine, tipped the scale for me.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Our state is already talking about a 4th booster shot for the Omron virus.


And, like eating popcorn, there will be much more.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> No
> 
> The death of my son, four days after getting the vaccine, tipped the scale for me.


I am so so sorry for your loss. I wish there'd be more care and attention dirrected towsrd these vaccination injuries.

I hear they are going to bucket the c19 shot into the yearly childhood imunnization list. At least that whats im hearing from kennedy and mercola sources.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> No
> 
> The death of my son, four days after getting the vaccine, tipped the scale for me.


Gary, what did your son die of?  Did he have an underlying condtion, or was he an otherwise healthy person who died entirely due to the vaccine?  That's an important thing to know.

My condolences on your loss, no matter what the cause.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Gary, what did your son die of?  Did he have an underlying condtion, or was he an otherwise healthy person who died entirely due to the vaccine?  That's an important thing to know.
> 
> My condolences on your loss, no matter what the cause.


He previously posted that his son was quite healthy before being vaccinated.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Gary, what did your son die of? Did he have an underlying condtion, or was he an otherwise healthy person who died entirely due to the vaccine? That's an important thing to know.





win231 said:


> He previously posted that his son was quite healthy before being vaccinated.


Thank you, win



Sunny said:


> My condolences on your loss, no matter what the cause.


And, thank you, Sunny


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss. I wish there'd be more care and attention dirrected towsrd these vaccination injuries.
> 
> I hear they are going to bucket the c19 shot into the yearly childhood imunnization list. At least that whats im hearing from kennedy and mercola sources.


No better way to ensure profits than making it mandatory....under the guise of "Protecting Children."

Years ago, I knew a guy who tried to market a product he thought would make him wealthy.  It was some sort of gadget that was installed in air conditioners in homes, cars & business that "Killed bacteria & viruses with radiation."  It was very expensive & a few eccentric celebrities bought them for their homes.
When we chatted, he would talk about how his "Invention" would soon be mandatory everywhere to eliminate employees' sick time, prevent allergic reactions to mold in homes & cars & he'd soon be "Rolling in Dough when it was required in every car & business."
Of course, it was wishful thinking; it never became mandatory.


----------



## PamC (Dec 29, 2021)

rgp said:


> The whole vax / no vax situation went from following medical advise -V- not following medical advise to an us-V-them situation. Political / social arguments .......... which IMO should have never happened.
> 
> Left-V- right , Dem-V-republican young-V-old, black-V-white ..... etc & so-on.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 29, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> No
> 
> The death of my son, four days after getting the vaccine, tipped the scale for me.


So sorry to learn that your son died, @Gary O' - that must have been really rough on you. May his memory be eternal.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2021)

I wonder what percent of non vaxxers are simply afraid of needles.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I wonder what percent of non vaxxers are simply afraid of needles.


Wouldn't make any difference to someone who believed Covid was as serious as we're being told.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> No
> 
> The death of my son, four days after getting the vaccine, tipped the scale for me.


Gary,

I think I responded with condolences a while back, but if not you certainly have mine.  No parent should outlive their kids, hard to imagine anything worse.

Although I come down on the opposite side of the vaccine issue I can certainly understand you.  If I had your experience I would probably feel the same.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Gary,
> 
> I think I responded with condolences a while back, but if not you certainly have mine.  No parent should outlive their kids, hard to imagine anything worse.
> 
> Although I come down on the opposite side of the vaccine issue I can certainly understand you.  If I had your experience I would probably feel the same.


And you would be wise to acknowledge something:  Since it's an unpredictable experience, everyone has the right to decide for themselves on the vaccine without ridicule.  And anyone who thinks otherwise is holding up a neon sign that reads:  _"I'm an idiot."_


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> And you would be wise to acknowledge something:  Since it's an unpredictable experience, everyone has the right to decide for themselves on the vaccine without ridicule.  And anyone who thinks otherwise is holding up a neon sign that reads:  _"I'm an idiot."_


I don't ridicule anyone over their decisions.  Certainly never meant to.  I may not agree, but I don't ridicule about much of anything for that matter.  One experience like this bests all the statistics and expert opinions in the world, to the person experiencing it.


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Firstly, I really feel for all those who died trying to do the 'right' thing and for the loved ones 
they left behind. I also feel for those who have suffered major side effects from the vaccines.
I think it is totally wrong that the manufacturers can be allowed to 'protect themselves' from
any comeback on them and it does beg the question - if they are so confident in their vaccines, 
why do they seek this protection ? 

I am not 'anti vax' but because of the bad reports about them and the attitude of the makers - 
the fear of having the jabs is greater than any amount of money.


----------

